# Smaller chick



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

I Have 5 chicks that are 8 weeks old, I have a pullet that is smaller then the others, but other then that she's not being bullied and she seems healthy as can be. Should I be worried?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I wouldn't worry.


----------

